# Polishing stone chip touch ups



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

You know those touch up paint sticks from Halfords? when I touch up with them you can always see little blobs when you look close, would polishing over them with sx1 or whatever blend these in , has any one done this.Only ask cos my lower front bumper has road rash nothing deep but enough to look like pepper on a black car. Just didnt want to touch up with a million blobs and not beable to blend in, I know its a bit NooB but I`ve only just got a silverline and pads/polish not sure what it can do yet.


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

check this excellent guide out - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127&highlight=stone+chip%23

wet sanding seems the best way to avoid blobbage :thumb:

not sure how good a match halfords touch up sticks are, they get mixed reviews on here it seems...

Paints 4 u  are good, used them before & the colour match was spot on 

i've got a chip to touch up & sand & polish on my new company car next week (from the factory!)  so i can post up how i get on with that if you like?

hth!

jim


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

Mister-Jimbo said:


> check this excellent guide out - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20127&highlight=stone+chip%23
> 
> wet sanding seems the best way to avoid blobbage :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, noticed that chip thread after I posted,would be great if you could post pics of your results, bit nervous of sanding the blobs down always worried I wont be able to remove them, thinking of getting a Kestral DAS-6 so I`m hoping that will do the job, I have that £20 silverline orbital sander at the mo (as made famous in the Alternative random orbitol thread)and it does a great job on medium swirls but I`m thinking may not be up to sanding mark removal.


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

no probs, i'll grab my camera when i get stuck in! (and when the bloody thing gets taxed so i can drive it!)

jim


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

I found that a good claying sorted out the majority of mine

HTH


----------



## Mister-Jimbo (Nov 29, 2006)

Here we are then Mike,

Scratches 










Stone Chip touched up...










Wet Sanded with 2500 then 3000 Grit sandpaper, Last touch used as a lube.
Sandpaper had been soaking in a bucket with a dash of shampoo plus for a few days.



















Then polished up with Megs 83 on a green CCS pad...




























Only a tiny part of the scratch is still there, and the picture makes it look worse than it is, from a foot away you can't see it unless you're at the right angle.

I need to blob a bit more paint in the chip to get it totally level, other than that i'm dead chuffed with the results!

I reckon the last bit of that scratch will come out, but being so close to the edge of the panel and without a PTG I decided to play it a bit safe...

HTH, this wasn't my first time wetsanding but was the first stone chip repair & first time i've taken a bit of sandpaper to a brand new car! :doublesho:doublesho

Jim


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

If I feel brave I`ll give it a go, its mainly my front bumper that needs doing looks like its been sandblasted, I just wonder if it would be better to get it resprayed, wonder how much it would be for the front bumper.
Thanks for the pics its looking a lot better:thumb:


----------

